# Warn pullzall



## enjoytab (Feb 21, 2016)

Not exactly a plumbing tool but I got this thing and immediately found a good use for it, setting a 75 gallon grease trap into a hole. It's kind of just a toy but I'm sure it'll come in handy here and there on the job site. It was 180 bucks, then I bought a carrying case and rigging kit for it for another 50. It'll do 1000 lbs, more if you double line. It's 120v, although they also make a cordless one.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Odd place for that size grease trap. Is it outside?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Also is that copper drainage underground I see? If so are you allowed soldered connections underground?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like an individual plumber could use that type of hoist for a water heater attic installation.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

enjoytab said:


> Not exactly a plumbing <SNIP>
> 
> I checked google for warn pullsall this showed up
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?poi=...crdt=0&treatment_id=7&clk_rvr_id=986220493977


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I recently used that very same hoist to lower a couple of very large wh's into a basement. It's only draw backs are the 1' pig tail and no remote power switch.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm surprised you aren't using a fiberglass interceptor.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

is that grease trap rated for under ground use? or will it rotting out be an issue?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes you can bury them, yes it will rott out


----------



## enjoytab (Feb 21, 2016)

It is a strange place for a grease trap...it is basically going under a landing which will be the back door entrance to the kitchen. We had to get a three foot custom built extension ring for it to flush out with the finish elevation of the landing, pretty sure that cost as a much as the trap. Would be a long story as to why the inverts are so low, but trust me it's as high as the conditions allow, we didn't want to pay for that extension and the contractor actually wound up splitting the cost since we had to be so low. I too was wondering about just burying it in the ground, but the grease trap is rated for below grade. I've never actually set a fiberglass interceptor, at least I don't think I have. I can imagine the engineers being against that idea just based on strength issues, even if it has the upside of never rotting out like the metal one could. Hopefully that epoxy job on it holds up well. The copper dwv you see is coming from the first story/basement of the building, it had to be copper for fire resistance. Passes through a core hole in the building with a linkseal, but then transitions to cast iron to hook up to the interceptor, so there aren't actually any copper dwv joints in the ground. Would you really have to braze dwv? Wouldn't have occurred to me to do that, I figured that was only for utilities, not dwv. But anyways, I'm trying to keep the copper out of the ground and wrapped up what is out there in a generous amount of ten mil tape. The reason for transitioning to cast iron as opposed to pvc was for hi-temp resistance, boiling water down the drain etc.


----------



## enjoytab (Feb 21, 2016)

Just for clarity, the main building is to the left in the picture. Grease waste exits and flows left to right into interceptor. Waste exits interceptor, horseshoes around to flow right to left and go back into building. The pipe you see that has the 1-1-2" copper vent off of it is the pipe flowing back to building, ready to be connected to the interceptor discharge. Like I said its copper in the basement for fire resistance, the reason the whole thing isn't cast iron is because the basement is wine barrel storage and they didn't want any material that can rust, all stainless hangers etc.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have two of these winches. Love the things. When fitting 6 in up the tool comes in handy. We used them to raise some 8 in cast works great.


----------

